# when will killington be sold?



## kzonesucks (May 15, 2011)

powdr has owned k for 4 years? if that's so we could be in business:-o powdr could be looking to sell k after the 5th year. bring back an owner that understands the culture of this "institution". thank you.


----------



## Nick (May 15, 2011)

What kinds of things would you like to see changed?


----------



## kzonesucks (May 15, 2011)

Nick said:


> What kinds of things would you like to see changed?



april & may open from 9am-5pm everyday, more chair lifts & trails open weather permitting, parties on bear & kbl decks sat & sundays, reduced day ticket prices as spring season goes from 100 to 20 trails or less, advertise and put spring back into the culture of killington:beer:


----------



## bobbutts (May 15, 2011)

It's just another ski area now, main difference vs. other areas is the roster of disappointed, aging fanboys.

We're not booking an all inclusive family ski week for $5k when we go late season, so it is not worth it for them.  Think the new owner (if that happens) will be any different really?


----------



## kzonesucks (May 15, 2011)

bobbutts said:


> It's just another ski area now, main difference vs. other areas is the roster of disappointed, aging fanboys.
> 
> We're not booking an all inclusive family ski week for $5k when we go late season, so it is not worth it for them.  Think the new owner (if that happens) will be any different really?



sad, isn't it?


----------



## andyzee (May 15, 2011)

kzonesucks said:


> sad, isn't it?



Eric, pic is too small, who is that?


----------



## bossmanonskis (May 15, 2011)

andyzee said:


> Eric, pic is too small, who is that?



what pic?


----------



## JerseyJoey (May 15, 2011)

andyzee said:


> Eric, pic is too small, who is that?



Jared and Michelle. Very cool peeps.


----------



## RootDKJ (May 15, 2011)

so much banned in one thread


----------



## gmcunni (May 15, 2011)

RootDKJ said:


> so much banned in one thread



and so begins summer on AZ :grin:


----------



## Nick (May 16, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> and so begins summer on AZ :grin:



Does that mean we should change to green


----------



## wa-loaf (May 16, 2011)

Nick said:


> Does that mean we should change to green



You make the rules now.


----------



## gmcunni (May 16, 2011)

Nick said:


> Does that mean we should change to green



 i was very disappointed this morning to still see blue.


----------



## 2knees (May 16, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> i was very disappointed this morning to still see blue.



I was disssssapointed to see these guys banned.  Would've been fun for a while.

and no, i'm not pointing fingers at mods or screaming about censorship.  just woulda added some entertainment.


----------



## bvibert (May 16, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> i was very disappointed this morning to still see blue.



You're one of the few people I know who actually likes the switch to green...  The only other whack job that comes to mind is Greg... :roll:


----------



## RootDKJ (May 16, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> i was very disappointed this morning to still see blue.


I didn't even think about it


2knees said:


> I was* dis*ssssapointed to see these guys banned.  Would've been fun for a while.
> 
> and no, i'm not pointing fingers at mods or screaming about censorship.  just woulda added some entertainment.


+1  Free gss.  Edit: ha ha :lol:



bvibert said:


> You're one of the few people I know who actually likes the switch to green...  The only other whack job that comes to mind is Greg... :roll:


I don't really care either way.  I like the concept of the switch, but the green takes some getting used to on the eyes. uke:


----------



## gmcunni (May 16, 2011)

bvibert said:


> You're one of the few people I know who actually likes the switch to green...  The only other whack job that comes to mind is Greg... :roll:



the best part of the change over to green is the subsequent change back to blue in the fall :idea:


----------



## bvibert (May 16, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> the best part of the change over to green is the subsequent change back to blue in the fall :idea:



This is true...


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (May 17, 2011)

2knees said:


> I was disssssapointed to see these guys banned.  Would've been fun for a while.
> 
> and no, i'm not pointing fingers at mods or screaming about censorship.  just woulda added some entertainment.



I'm with ya 2knees... a little entertainment is a good thing.

For summer entertainment Nick should unban GSS….he could be idiotic at times and irritating…but he was basically harmless and entertaining in his own narcissistic way. Some mods had an ax to grind with him, but I’d bet the vast majority of members would like to see him back. If he caused problems it would be easy to ban him again…what’s the so hard about that? Its been almost 2 years...sentence served...he did nothing to deserve a life time ban. 

I personally don’t like to see people banned unless they are threatening members or their presence is so obnoxious it makes it impossible for the forum to function…GSS was a long way from that.


----------



## dbking (May 17, 2011)

I agree... Bring back GSS!  He did his time. This site could use a little more GSS, especially in the Summer.
Were these last two trolls kicked out for what I can see or for something that got deleted? It seems like bitching about Killington is business as usual around here.


----------



## mondeo (May 17, 2011)

dbking said:


> I agree... Bring back GSS! He did his time. This site could use a little more GSS, especially in the Summer.
> Were these last two trolls kicked out for what I can see or for something that got deleted? It seems like bitching about Killington is business as usual around here.


I think for being 2nd and 3rd accounts of the same person.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 17, 2011)

mondeo said:


> I think for being 2nd and 3rd accounts of the same person.



3rd and 4th I believe ...


----------



## Riverskier (May 17, 2011)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> I'm with ya 2knees... a little entertainment is a good thing.
> 
> For summer entertainment Nick should unban GSS….he could be idiotic at times and irritating…but he was basically harmless and entertaining in his own narcissistic way. Some mods had an ax to grind with him, but I’d bet the vast majority of members would like to see him back. If he caused problems it would be easy to ban him again…what’s the so hard about that? Its been almost 2 years...sentence served...he did nothing to deserve a life time ban.
> 
> I personally don’t like to see people banned unless they are threatening members or their presence is so obnoxious it makes it impossible for the forum to function…GSS was a long way from that.



Agree on all points. GSS definitely provides entertainment value, served his time, and I am sure the vast majority of members would like to have him back. It would certainly make for a more entertaining Summer around here.

However, I think those mods with an axe to grind will prevent this from happening for now. Of course it is Nick's decision, but it doesn't seem he wants to rock the boat too much in his first few months of ownership. Can't blame him for that. Hopefully in time he will assess the situation for himself, and proceed accordingly.


----------



## bobbutts (May 17, 2011)

If I remember right GSS doesn't take anything except skiing seriously.  He was banned essentially for being insensitive about 9/11.  He has bad taste, that much is clear.  I think it's a mistake to moderate that, but it's not my site to moderate.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 17, 2011)

bobbutts said:


> If I remember right GSS doesn't take anything except skiing seriously.  He was banned essentially for being insensitive about 9/11.  He has bad taste, that much is clear.  I think it's a mistake to moderate that, but it's not my site to moderate.



The personal insults might have had something to do with it. Funny, people always seem to forget that part when bringing him up ...


----------



## JimG. (May 17, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> The personal insults might have had something to do with it. Funny, people always seem to forget that part when bringing him up ...



+1

Yes, memories are short.


----------



## Riverskier (May 17, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> The personal insults might have had something to do with it. Funny, people always seem to forget that part when bringing him up ...



I don't recall GSS insulting anyone without being insulted first. I literally used to find it comical how someone would attack him, he would respond in kind, and the mods would jump down his throat! GSS took more abuse than anyone I can recall on here and took most of it in good spirits. Like Bobbutts said, I think the only thing he took seriously was skiing.


----------



## Glenn (May 17, 2011)

Maybe a new website and forum could be created. All the banned AZ members could be allowed there. I'm sure it would be a huge success.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 17, 2011)

Riverskier said:


> I don't recall GSS insulting anyone without being insulted first. I literally used to find it comical how someone would attack him, he would respond in kind, and the mods would jump down his throat! GSS took more abuse than anyone I can recall on here and took most of it in good spirits. Like Bobbutts said, I think the only thing he took seriously was skiing.



You don't remember so I guess it never happened.


----------



## Riverskier (May 17, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> You don't remember so I guess it never happened.



Actually you have it backwards. It never happened, so I don't remember it, nor could I. You clearly have a distorted memory on what happened.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 17, 2011)

Riverskier said:


> Actually you have it backwards. It never happened, so I don't remember it, nor could I. You clearly have a distorted memory on what happened.



The dude resorted to nasty insults not just to the people he was arguing with, but their spouses and posted some really mean stuff on the facebook page too. If you want to go ahead and rewrite history be my guest. :smash:


----------



## marcski (May 17, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> The personal insults might have had something to do with it. Funny, people always seem to forget that part when bringing him up ...



This is the internet afterall.... if one can't handle personal insults dissed out online, they should go play in a different playground.


----------



## JerseyJoey (May 17, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> The dude resorted to nasty insults not just to the people he was arguing with, but their spouses and posted some really mean stuff on the facebook page too. If you want to go ahead and rewrite history be my guest. :smash:



One of you has River in his name and the other has Loaf in his name. Not surprising that you guys are at eachothers throats.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 17, 2011)

marcski said:


> This is the internet afterall.... if one can't handle personal insults dissed out online, they should go play in a different playground.



I really don't care if GSS comes back or not, but it got particularly nasty, not just haha you're a jerk stuff. I'm just pointing out that the GSS fanboys seem to sweep that stuff under the rug whenever he comes up.


----------



## Riverskier (May 17, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> The dude resorted to nasty insults not just to the people he was arguing with, but their spouses and posted some really mean stuff on the facebook page too. If you want to go ahead and rewrite history be my guest. :smash:



Actually you are the one rewriting history, but we could go back and forth like this all day, and that would be a waste of time. As much as it may seem otherwise, I honestly couldn't care less about GSS. This site was just a lot more entertaining when he was posting here, so whenever the issue comes up I throw in my 2 cents.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 17, 2011)

marcski said:


> This is the internet afterall.... if one can't handle personal insults dissed out online, they should go play in a different playground.



disagree

think folks should treat others online the exact same as they would in person.


----------



## 2knees (May 17, 2011)

Riverskier said:


> As much as it may seem otherwise, I honestly couldn't care less about GSS.




where there's smoke, there's fire.


----------



## Riverskier (May 17, 2011)

JerseyJoey said:


> One of you has River in his name and the other has Loaf in his name. Not surprising that you guys are at eachothers throats.



Could explain wa-loaf's animosity??? River skier's however (myself included), love the loaf. It is a one sided rivalry and for some reason many loaf skiers hate the River and feel the need to argue about how much better their mountain is all the time.


----------



## JerseyJoey (May 17, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> disagree
> 
> think folks should treat others online the exact same as they would in person.



Yeah, but where's the fun in that?

I say we bring back Dis and GSS and let them fight it out. Winner gets to stay. Loser gets bannished to K-Zone.


----------



## Riverskier (May 17, 2011)

2knees said:


> where there's smoke, there's fire.



Or I am just bored at work. You are obviosuly entitled to draw your own conclusions though.


----------



## mondeo (May 17, 2011)

Who needs GSS when you can have threads about him?


----------



## JerseyJoey (May 17, 2011)

mondeo said:


> Who needs GSS when you can have threads about him?




What would be really great is if GSS was allowed to post in the threads about GSS. That would be neat.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (May 17, 2011)

Riverskier said:


> Of course it is Nick's decision, but it doesn't seem he wants to rock the boat too much in his first few months of ownership. Can't blame him for that. Hopefully in time he will assess the situation for himself, and proceed accordingly.



I can't blame him either, the AZ brand clearly works well. However, I don't think GSS hurt the brand I think he help it.



bobbutts said:


> He was banned essentially for being insensitive about 9/11.  He has bad taste, that much is clear.



That supposedly was the straw that broke the camel’s back. 



Riverskier said:


> I don't recall GSS insulting anyone without being insulted first. I literally used to find it comical how someone would attack him, he would respond in kind, and the mods would jump down his throat! GSS took more abuse than anyone I can recall on here and took most of it in good spirits. Like Bobbutts said, I think the only thing he took seriously was skiing.



Very true, he and I went at it quite a few times. He could take a shot, get back up and not hold a gruge. 



wa-loaf said:


> I really don't care if GSS comes back or not, but it got particularly nasty, not just haha you're a jerk stuff. I'm just pointing out that the GSS fanboys seem to sweep that stuff under the rug whenever he comes up.



I was never a fan boy of his, but him being banned for LIFE was wrong IMO. He and others of his ilk where what got me to come to this site every single day even in the off season. I wanted to be entertained.


----------



## Vortex (May 17, 2011)

I thought GSS was fun at times.  When he attacked Greg's family facebook page with vulgarity that family members and friends view, that pretty much would get you banned from anything in life IMO.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (May 17, 2011)

Bob R said:


> I thought GSS was fun at times.  When he attacked Greg's family facebook page with vulgarity that family members and friends view, that pretty much would get you banned from anything in life IMO.



That was not cool and very high school...just think hes served his time.


----------



## Vortex (May 17, 2011)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> That was not cool and very high school...just think hes served his time.



I get your point.  If I got attacked like that it would take a long time to heal that.  Some things stick with people for ever.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 17, 2011)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> I can't blame him either, the AZ brand clearly works well. However, I don't think GSS hurt the brand I think he help it.


 
It's easy to say this when one does not have any "skin in the game," money invested in running this site, or sees this as a place to talk about any topic they want and in any way they want instead of serious discussions on outdoor recreation.


----------



## gmcunni (May 17, 2011)

marcski said:


> This is the internet afterall.... if one can't handle personal insults dissed out online, they should go play in a different playground.



you could use the same logic to say if you don't like the way the privately owned website is run you can find another to go to.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 17, 2011)

Riverskier said:


> Actually you are the one rewriting history





Bob R said:


> I thought GSS was fun at times.  When he attacked Greg's family facebook page with vulgarity that family members and friends view, that pretty much would get you banned from anything in life IMO.



Yeah, I'm making stuff up. :dunce:


----------



## AdironRider (May 17, 2011)

To be honest, forums dont work without conflicting opinions. Something I think frankly this forum lacks in droves without GSS and others who have since left. 

I tend to err on the side of the underdog, and will often throw an ingnorant statement out there to stimulate discussion. You cant argue that GSS didnt spark conversation. 

Moderators need to realize that this is an internet forum, not a special club just for people that agree with you. In hindsight, Im suprised I havent been banned yet.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 17, 2011)

AdironRider said:


> To be honest, forums dont work without conflicting opinions. Something I think frankly this forum lacks in droves without GSS and others who have since left.



Conflicting opinions are more than welcome.  Debate is encouraged.  There are ways of debating without acting in ways commonly found in a High School Locker room.   And while you and others may not like the tone of the forums absent certain characters like GSS, there are equally as many members who prefer the forum operate without such color.  



AdironRider said:


> I tend to err on the side of the underdog, and will often throw an ingnorant statement out there to stimulate discussion. You cant argue that GSS didnt spark conversation.



We know you like to poke the bees nest.  There's a line between trying to drum up conversation and actively trolling.



AdironRider said:


> Moderators need to realize that this is an internet forum, not a special club just for people that agree with you. In hindsight, Im suprised I havent been banned yet.



It is understood, but there are rules in place that we feel are designed to make Alpinezone a welcoming place for new members eager to discuss skiing and other outdoor pursuits.  So far, so good.  The forum continues to attract new members all the time.

Most importantly, no matter what direction Nick takes this website, he'll never please everyone.  You don't like it?  So be it.  He changes things more to appease you? The next guy gets pissed off.  It's a no win situation really.  For the most part, we're pretty tolerant and let things slide for a long, long time before either moderating a thread or telling someone to cool it.  The level of tolerance is less for some then others usually due to having a history of zero respect for the rules, which means zero respect for the owner.  Pretty simple


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (May 17, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> It's easy to say this when one does not have any "skin in the game," money invested in running this site, or sees this as a place to talk about any topic they want and in any way they want instead of serious discussions on outdoor recreation.



Easy to say what exactly? I said the brand works as is and was implying that a new owner wouldn't want to mess with it. As far as serious discussion I have plenty of people to talk with. On forums serious is Epicski...you can pick up great info there, but I get bored with there threads after awhile.

AZ has/use to have a nice mix of ski discussion and entertaining characters.

You've always struck me as a guy who takes this stuff way too serious.


----------



## AdironRider (May 17, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> Conflicting opinions are more than welcome.  Debate is encouraged.  There are ways of debating without acting in ways commonly found in a High School Locker room.   And while you and others may not like the tone of the forums absent certain characters like GSS, there are equally as many members who prefer the forum operate without such color.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hear you, but the whole respect thing is hogwash. This is an internet forum, Im not spitting in the owners wife's face. If people, notably moderators, are feeling "disrespected" I think that proves the point of myself and others that maybe you guys take things a bit to seriously.

AZ is still a business, and if it wasnt for us posters, no ad revenue would go to Nick, or Greg before him. Personally, I think the respect argument works better for us, rather than the moderators and owner.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (May 17, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> And while you and others may not like the tone of the forums absent certain characters like GSS, there are equally as many members who prefer the forum operate without such color.



If its 50/50 then how come the no color guys always win out?


----------



## deadheadskier (May 17, 2011)

AdironRider said:


> This is an internet forum, Im not spitting in the owners wife's face.



I said it earlier.  I think people should treat others on internet forums exactly the same as they would in real life.  

And there are multiple other skiing forums where you can polish your internet muscles in front of the computer screen if that's what entertains you.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 17, 2011)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> If its 50/50 then how come the no color guys always win out?



That's for the owner to decide.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (May 17, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> That's for the owner to decide.



Fair enough. You've been reading this Nick...lets hear your take.


----------



## AdironRider (May 17, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> I said it earlier.  I think people should treat others on internet forums exactly the same as they would in real life.
> 
> And there are multiple other skiing forums where you can polish your internet muscles in front of the computer screen if that's what entertains you.



Relax bud, but thank you for illustrating my point perfectly by taking my comments so seriously. 

You guys can continue on thinking that the golden rule needs to be applied to the letter, but I hope you and the rest of the moderation team take note that you know, just maybe, that strategy isnt working as well as you might have thought. We are technically customers after all.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 17, 2011)

AdironRider said:


> AZ is still a business, and if it wasnt for us posters, no ad revenue would go to Nick, or Greg before him. Personally, I think the respect argument works better for us, rather than the moderators and owner.


 
There are plenty of boards with thousands if not millions of posters.  However, when it comes to ad revenue, the sites that are credible and have something substantive going on are the ones that industry folks go to, network with folks on, and yes, sponsor.  That's how it works.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 17, 2011)

AdironRider said:


> Relax bud, but thank you for illustrating my point perfectly by taking my comments so seriously.
> 
> You guys can continue on thinking that the golden rule needs to be applied to the letter, but I hope you and the rest of the moderation team take note that you know, just maybe, that strategy isnt working as well as you might have thought. We are technically customers after all.



relax?

I think you're the one taking this more seriously than the rest of us honestly.  If you're so care free, then why bitch about the rules?  Just go with it and if you don't like it, no one is forcing you to be a 'customer'. 

In terms of how well this site works, that's for the owner to decide, not you.  If he's happy, that's probably all that matters..........bud.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 17, 2011)

HPD

Out of curiosity, do you take the owners and moderators of Epicski to task with how they run their site?


----------



## JimG. (May 17, 2011)

Sheesh...talk about ruining a perfectly good Killington bitch session.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 17, 2011)

JimG. said:


> Sheesh...talk about ruining a perfectly good Killington bitch session.


 
:lol:


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 17, 2011)

We had this same topic just a month ago.....Its like a bad dream.


----------



## AdironRider (May 17, 2011)

Why was my previous post deleted?


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 17, 2011)

AdironRider said:


> Why was my previous post deleted?


Opps. My bad hit the wrong button. Repost if you like.


----------



## AdironRider (May 17, 2011)

Interesting, wrong button.... 

repost to come when I have time to type it all out again.


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 17, 2011)

AdironRider said:


> Interesting, wrong button....
> 
> repost to come when I have time to type it all out again.


Really?? You think I have time to play games. I thought I was in my post but I was in yours. Like I said my bad.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (May 17, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> HPD
> 
> Out of curiosity, do you take the owners and moderators of Epicski to task with how they run their site?



Never...when there I feel like a visitor....here I feel like part of the community. Also, I'm not trying to take anyone to task, I just made a suggestion regarding reinstating GSS. Alot of people feel he got a bum deal...not just me.


----------



## RootDKJ (May 17, 2011)

So I've skied a lot with Doug the past few seasons and I've gotten to know him a bit as well.  In person, he's harmless, albeit not always appropriate.  You really can't take him too seriously either.  He's a funny guy, even when he's not trying to be.  On the snow, he's a pretty talented skier.  Not many people can carve on 110mm sticks at Blue Mountain.  If you meet up with him on a pow day, and he'll show you a new stash or two.

I think he's made some recent positive improvements in his live and genuinely wants to share he skiing (and ever thought that creeps into his brain about skiing) with everyone again. I also think he's sorry for what happened, but his pride might be getting in the way.   Even though he's been IP banned, he's learned how to proxy around that, and lurks here sometimes.  I even sent him a link to thread earlier.  I don't know of anyone who has a passion for our sport as much as Doug does.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (May 17, 2011)

ALLSKIING said:


> We had this same topic just a month ago.....Its like a bad dream.



Well ok, but it seems like only the mods are complaining. Also several mods in this thread have suggested that if members (members in good standing if I might add) don't like the rules here to go somewhere else. How about anyone who doesn't like where this thread is going doesn't have to read it.


----------



## AdironRider (May 17, 2011)

You guys have time to ban people for posting a thread on when Killington would be sold.....anyways screw being on the clock, here goes again. 

Deadhead, Im perfectly cool, you seem to be the one taking offense for a couple members providing some constructive criticism. I also find it interesting that all other moderators have had to chime in with their two cents (and to be fair, I only have issue with your defense on this issue Deadhead, but interesting to note). Talking to me about high school locker room crap, then immediately acting like the bully and telling me to either take it or else. Way to take the high road. 

And hate to burst your bubble, this website is what it is due to traffic. You might think your internet all stars, but its us the regular posters who keep coming back and driving the websites traffic that make this place what it is. Continue to bash us when we make suggestions (and I think it says something when three individual posters comment on the moderation style here), and we will leave. Like you said, there are plenty of other forums out there, you guys arent ALL THAT and might want to take constructive criticism a bit better moving forward. Telling us you demand respect is pure crap and you know it. This place exists because of guys like HPD, GSS, and I, not because you guys all kick ass at moderating. Remember that. 

Just like there is a difference between trolling and debate, there also a difference between being a good moderator and a terrible one as well.


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 17, 2011)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Well ok, but it seems like only the mods are complaining. Also several mods in this thread have suggested that if members (members in good standing if I might add) don't like the rules here to go somewhere else. How about anyone who doesn't like where this thread is going doesn't have to read it.



Its like the car wreck you just cant look away from. LOL


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (May 17, 2011)

RootDKJ said:


> So I've skied a lot with Doug the past few seasons and I've gotten to know him a bit as well.  In person, he's harmless, albeit not always appropriate.  You really can't take him too seriously either.  He's a funny guy, even when he's not trying to be.  On the snow, he's a pretty talented skier.  Not many people can carve on 110mm sticks at Blue Mountain.  If you meet up with him on a pow day, and he'll show you a new stash or two.
> 
> I think he's made some recent positive improvements in his live and genuinely wants to share he skiing (and ever thought that creeps into his brain about skiing) with everyone again. I also think he's sorry for what happened, but his pride might be getting in the way.   Even though he's been IP banned, he's learned how to proxy around that, and lurks here sometimes.  I even sent him a link to thread earlier.  I don't know of anyone who has a passion for our sport as much as Doug does.



After almost 2 years what the hell would be so bad about giving the guy another chance? If he acts up again then just ban him again...its not hard. I usually can see both sides of an issue, but with this policy I just can not. 

Someone just tell me where the harm would be in giving GSS a chance to do better? I'm sure everybody who posts here have freaked up at something in their lives and got a chance to redeem themselves.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 17, 2011)

AdironRider said:


> You guys have time to ban people for posting a thread on when Killington would be sold.....anyways screw being on the clock, here goes again.



FULL DISCLOSURE:  The person who was banned in this thread was Brownsville Brooklyn signed up with a new alias.  To date, he has signed up 3 or 4 times with aliases.  

but, nice assumption that were so uptight that we'd actually ban someone for a thread concerning when Killington will be sold.



AdironRider said:


> Deadhead, Im perfectly cool, you seem to be the one taking offense for a couple members providing some constructive criticism. I also find it interesting that all other moderators have had to chime in with their two cents (and to be fair, I only have issue with your defense on this issue Deadhead, but interesting to note). Talking to me about high school locker room crap, then immediately acting like the bully and telling me to either take it or else. Way to take the high road.



I'm not taking offense to your criticism at all actually.  Just explaining my position, one that is mostly shared by the rest of the moderating staff and the owner.

Regarding the high school locker rooms comment; that was a general statement not directed at you.  Though it would appear you'd prefer the conversations in this site contain many more flame wars.



AdironRider said:


> And hate to burst your bubble, this website is what it is due to traffic. You might think your internet all stars, but its us the regular posters who keep coming back and driving the websites traffic that make this place what it is. Continue to bash us when we make suggestions (and I think it says something when three individual posters comment on the moderation style here), and we will leave. Like you said, there are plenty of other forums out there, you guys arent ALL THAT and might want to take constructive criticism a bit better moving forward. Telling us you demand respect is pure crap and you know it. This place exists because of guys like HPD, GSS, and I, not because you guys all kick ass at moderating. Remember that.



Please, I don't think I'm an internet All Star at all.  Doubt Jim G, thetrailboss, bvibert et al. think they're internet All Stars either. I'm here to talk about skiing and meet people to ski with, nothing more, nothing less.  I have a passion for the sport just like you and all of the other members here.

Out of curiosity.  You keep talking about how we are making this huge mistake and how much better the site would be with GSS around.  Better how?  You think the traffic numbers would be better?  Hate to break it to you, but they've only improved with his absence and didn't go down when he left. 

Is PAskiandRide more successful than here?  I'm told the TGR forums are super busy.  I've never been to PAskiandRide.  I've looked at TGR only briefly and have no interest.  Seems like a massive richard waving site to me.  Do they kill it with ad revenue?

You keep talking about how much better it would be for Nick, but I really don't think you care at all about the profitability of his business.  You care about what is right for Adironrider.  Sorry we're not delivering.



AdironRider said:


> Just like there is a difference between trolling and debate, there also a difference between being a good moderator and a terrible one as well.



Are you trying to hurt my feelings?


----------



## RootDKJ (May 17, 2011)

From Facebook


> Douglas I miss all the AlpineZoners.


----------



## andyzee (May 17, 2011)

My two cents, let him back. This place had turned into a circle joint towards the end of Gregs run and if you didn't agree with the "inner circle" you risked being banned. Guys remember the pic of a political rally at a ski resort? When I mentioned that I thought it was political, Brian threatened me saying I had broken a rule, when I asked which rule, he stated something about posting for the sake of starting trouble. I'm sorry if he feels a point of view is starting trouble, that's just plain wrong.  GSS got banned when he posted in a thread about in the 9/11 thread, well that thread on it's own could be considered political. But he gave a point of view "What the hell are we doing in Iraq?" In my opinion, this was a valid point, just maybe poor timing, he got banned. That was plain wrong in my book. And that is my 2 cents......


Free GSS!


----------



## AdironRider (May 17, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> FULL DISCLOSURE:  The person who was banned in this thread was Brownsville Brooklyn signed up with a new alias.  To date, he has signed up 3 or 4 times with aliases.
> 
> but, nice assumption that were so uptight that we'd actually ban someone for a thread concerning when Killington will be sold.
> 
> ...



I could care less if it was if it was GSS or Greg himself, the point is if you cant take criticism from your patrons, then others will leave as well.

I thought GSS was rather childish, but he did keep the conversation moving forward. Where to, well thats all debatable, but he was harmless. Others have nailed it, theres to much personal opinion in moderation. Sure while TGR can often be a flamewar, theres also pure gems that come about as a result as well. Were all big kids here, the point being that just because you read someones sarcastic reply on the internet, doesnt mean you should get all offended and ban someone from entering your inner circle of internet friends cause you disagree with his style, opinion, or what have you. 

And thanks for telling me what I care about, you seem to only care about how you want this forum to be run. Pot calling the kettle black, maybe, but just the fact that the moderation has been brought up should speak for itself. Two different roles here. 

Conversation dies when you only have a bunch of people talking about how damn swell Sundown, Sugarbush and Jay Peak are and everyone having a grand ol time 'snow sliding' and getting golden mouses or what have you. So some other people are louder than you are, do you ban those types from your everyday life? Both you and I agree on a lot of things in the Cannon thread, which has 28 pages or so largely in part due to threecy on the other hand of the conversation. The jay peak thread has 4 pages about them staying open in the rain. Totally more awesome than a thread about leasing Cannon, but the thread is dead and boring cause everyone agrees it was badass and has moved on. Moderate that discussion away and the forum dies. Thats all Im saying.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 17, 2011)

Thanks for the 'constructive criticism' Adironrider.  points taken :lol:


----------



## mondeo (May 17, 2011)

My 2 cents, just for the hell of it...

Nobody's been banned here for just being a persistent tool. I can think of a few that fit that description that are still around. People hurl insults and are still around, go up to the line consistently and are still around. GSS, however, didn't care about the line. There are things you just don't do, just don't say. It wasn't just insults, it got personal and nasty.

As a person, he's one of those guys, at least for me, that's entertaining in moderation, but has nothing else to him. A lot like Johnny Poach, actually. No off switch to the antics.

Thought I'd add some fuel to the fire...


----------



## gmcunni (May 17, 2011)

mondeo said:


> Nobody's been banned here for just being a persistent tool.



in the past 4 years who's been banned?

gss
BB and his aliases
?
?
?


----------



## deadheadskier (May 17, 2011)

mondeo said:


> Nobody's been banned here for just being a persistent tool. I can think of a few that fit that description that are still around. People hurl insults and are still around, go up to the line consistently and are still around. GSS, however, didn't care about the line.



Bingo


----------



## mondeo (May 17, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> in the past 4 years who's been banned?
> 
> gss
> BB and his aliases
> ...


Oh, who was it this summer? Vonski? The guy that only cared about the downhill skier having the right of way? Banned for crossing the line and getting a bit personal, plus turning into a pure troll.


----------



## gmcunni (May 17, 2011)

mondeo said:


> Oh, who was it this summer? Vonski?



oh, i didn't notice that one.  that the guy that lives in CT, skied sugarbush and hit Sundown a few nights during the week?


----------



## bvibert (May 17, 2011)

mondeo said:


> Oh, who was it this summer? Vonski? The guy that only cared about the downhill skier having the right of way? Banned for crossing the line and getting a bit personal, plus turning into a pure troll.





gmcunni said:


> oh, i didn't notice that one.  that the guy that lives in CT, skied sugarbush and hit Sundown a few nights during the week?



You're thinking of someone else, I think. Vonski is still a member here.


----------



## mondeo (May 17, 2011)

bvibert said:


> You're thinking of someone else, I think. Vonski is still a member here.



Yeah, thought so. But I think it was a similar name.


----------



## gmcunni (May 17, 2011)

bvibert said:


> You're thinking of someone else, I think. Vonski is still a member here.



yeah, i just checked, he (vonski) doesn't seem to be banned.

so who's banned?


----------



## bvibert (May 17, 2011)

mondeo said:


> Yeah, thought so. But I think it was a similar name.



Polariso is who you're thinking of I believe.  Banned this past Dec.


----------



## gmcunni (May 17, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Polariso is who you're thinking of I believe.



is that the guy what went crazy one night posting shit everywhere trying to get banned?  that was hilarious.


----------



## bvibert (May 17, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> is that the guy what went crazy one night posting shit everywhere trying to get banned?  that was hilarious.



Yes.  We were waiting for him to complain about the inner circle before we banned him, but he forced our hand.


----------



## gmcunni (May 17, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Yes.  We were waiting for him to complain about the inner circle before we banned him, but he forced our hand.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 17, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> in the past 4 years who's been banned?



just reviewed the list.  I'm not going to publish a wall a shame, but there's been about 12 members banned with this current software.  Not sure how long this software has been around.    

pretty much 1-2 members a year.  Always after usually 10 or so warnings to cut the crap. There are some active members who have received many more warnings than that.  

We don't ask people to be the virgin mary.  Just show not even an ounce, but a gram of respect for the owner, the rules and the general community.  

Apparently for a very vocal few members, that's too much to ask.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 17, 2011)

Snowman


----------



## marcski (May 17, 2011)

Why would powdr sell?  Are they losing money or are they in the black since they've been operating it? The real estate market and general economy has only declined. I mean I know peple have been bitching about them and all with the shortened season etc. ....but where and what are the #'s?


----------



## deadheadskier (May 17, 2011)

Powd'r will sell to a visionary, who will employ highwaystar's tarp snow preservation system and stay open until August off an upper mountain T Bar.

and there will be peace in the middle east

that is why Powd'r will sell


----------



## Puck it (May 18, 2011)

I am still here.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (May 18, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> Just show not even an ounce, but a gram of respect for the owner, the rules and the general community.
> 
> Apparently for a very vocal few members, that's too much to ask.



I don’t think it’s too much to ask at all, it is a very reasonable expectation.  I don’t get why there has to be a life sentence without a chance of parole. 




highpeaksdrifter said:


> After almost 2 years what the hell would be so bad about giving the guy another chance? If he acts up again then just ban him again...its not hard. I usually can see both sides of an issue, but with this policy I just can not.
> 
> Someone just tell me where the harm would there be in giving GSS a chance to do better? I'm sure everybody who posts here have freaked up at something in their lives and got a chance to redeem themselves.



I'm still hoping Nick or a mod will answer the questions I asked awhile ago in this thread.


----------



## mondeo (May 18, 2011)

The old policy was once you're banned, you're banned. I think Nick's still taking it slow, I don't think he wants to start off with a lightning rod unban. OSME was a much less polarizing figure, a way to test the unban waters without rocking the boat.

Just my take on things.


----------



## Geoff (May 18, 2011)

RootDKJ said:


> So I've skied a lot with Doug the past few seasons and I've gotten to know him a bit as well.  In person, he's harmless, albeit not always appropriate.  You really can't take him too seriously either.  He's a funny guy, even when he's not trying to be.  On the snow, he's a pretty talented skier.  Not many people can carve on 110mm sticks at Blue Mountain.  If you meet up with him on a pow day, and he'll show you a new stash or two.
> 
> I think he's made some recent positive improvements in his live and genuinely wants to share he skiing (and ever thought that creeps into his brain about skiing) with everyone again. I also think he's sorry for what happened, but his pride might be getting in the way.   Even though he's been IP banned, he's learned how to proxy around that, and lurks here sometimes.  I even sent him a link to thread earlier.  I don't know of anyone who has a passion for our sport as much as Doug does.



I've been entertained by Doug since his "SallyDoug" days on rec.skiing.alpine.   As a teen on his sister's PC, he was hilarious.   Now that he's 30, the sophomoric behavior is somewhat contrived but it's still entertaining.   I think AlpineZone would be a lot better off allowing him back on the site.


----------



## JerseyJoey (May 18, 2011)

marcski said:


> Why would powdr sell?  Are they losing money or are they in the black since they've been operating it? The real estate market and general economy has only declined. I mean I know peple have been bitching about them and all with the shortened seasoned etc. ....but where and what are the #'s?



Powdr is making $$$$ with Killington and they are clearly investing alot of those dollars back into the mountain. Good for them. Can't see them selling the place, ever. It's become a cash cow for them as illustrated by the amount of $$$ they're re-investing back into the place. New Skye peak Quad, New Peak Lodge, numerous snowmaking upgrades, Peak Walkway, etc.

No, I do not have exact fiugres, or any figures for that matter, so don't ask. Strictly an observation.


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 18, 2011)

JerseyJoey said:


> No, I do not have exact fiugres, or any figures for that matter, so don't ask. Strictly an observation.


 But a good one...


----------



## thetrailboss (May 18, 2011)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> I'm still hoping Nick or a mod will answer the questions I asked awhile ago in this thread.


 
I think it has been answered many times.  He made it clear many times that he did not respect the rules of the board and personally insulted the folks who run the place.  And as DHS said he was given many, many warnings. 

Now back to the thread.  Based on what we've been seeing, POWDR is not going to sell Killington any time soon.  And remember that POWDR is only running the ski portion of the business with another entity owning the real estate.  Nothing lately regarding any development.


----------



## Puck it (May 18, 2011)

mondeo said:


> The old policy was once you're banned, you're banned. I think Nick's still taking it slow, I don't think he wants to start off with a lightning rod unban. OSME was a much less polarizing figure, a way to test the unban waters without rocking the boat.
> 
> Just my take on things.



OSME was banned. Did I miss something?


----------



## deadheadskier (May 18, 2011)

OSME was never banned.


----------



## Puck it (May 18, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> OSME was never banned.


 
He made it sound like he was.  He and his alias must have been on hiatus then.


----------



## gmcunni (May 18, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> OSME was never banned.



that always surprised me. I wasn't around that summer when stuff came out about him but i'd have thought, based on what others told me and the heavy handed moderation that occurs here, that he'd have been lifetime banned immediately.  or maybe the story i heard wasn't  accurate to begin with.:dunce:


----------



## Riverskier (May 18, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Yeah, I'm making stuff up. :dunce:



Didn't that happen after he was banned? I thought we were discussing why he got banned???


----------



## mondeo (May 18, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> OSME was never banned.


Huh, thought he was. That includes iwon't?


----------



## deadheadskier (May 18, 2011)

yes

he actually never did use both until now.  he 'retired' osme after a hiatus and came back as iwon't.  for the record, aliases are not allowed.  So, he's been asked to choose who he wants to be.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (May 18, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> I think it has been answered many times.  He made it clear many times that he did not respect the rules of the board and personally insulted the folks who run the place.  And as DHS said he was given many, many warnings.
> 
> Now back to the thread.  Based on what we've been seeing, POWDR is not going to sell Killington any time soon.  And remember that POWDR is only running the ski portion of the business with another entity owning the real estate.  Nothing lately regarding any development.



Ahhhh...the trailboss has spoken...the self-important blowhard has dismissed me.


----------



## bvibert (May 18, 2011)

mondeo said:


> Huh, thought he was. That includes iwon't?



No, neither was banned.  iwon't was supposed to be his fresh start and OSME was supposed to just fade away.  Not sure why OSME is back, along with iwon't.


----------



## Puck it (May 18, 2011)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Ahhhh...the trailboss has spoken...the self-important blowhard has dismissed me.


----------



## Puck it (May 18, 2011)

bvibert said:


> No, neither was banned. iwon't was supposed to be his fresh start and OSME was supposed to just fade away. Not sure why OSME is back, along with iwon't.


 

Off the meds.


----------



## gmcunni (May 18, 2011)

i heard a rumor that AZ was switching to a paid membership site. if you are paying for access i think you get a lot more flexibility in what is tolerated.


----------



## Riverskier (May 18, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> i heard a rumor that AZ was switching to a paid membership site. if you are paying for access i think you get a lot more flexibility in what is tolerated.



You are joking, right? Who would pay to post???


----------



## andyzee (May 18, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> I think it has been answered many times. He made it clear many times that he did not respect the rules of the board and personally insulted the folks who run the place. And as DHS said he was given many, many warnings.
> 
> Now back to the thread. Based on what we've been seeing, POWDR is not going to sell Killington any time soon. And remember that POWDR is only running the ski portion of the business with another entity owning the real estate. Nothing lately regarding any development.


 


highpeaksdrifter said:


> Ahhhh...the trailboss has spoken...the self-important blowhard has dismissed me.


 
Agreed..

Trailboss, what rules did he not respect? Never realized talking about someones infedility is a against the rules. Let's face facts, that's what really got him banned, not 911. 911 was only the justification. Kind of funny, he didn't commit adultry, he didn't spread the new, but in the end, he got screwed, cause he dared speak of it.


----------



## Puck it (May 18, 2011)

Riverskier said:


> You are joking, right? Who would pay to post???


----------



## Puck it (May 18, 2011)

andyzee said:


> Agreed..
> 
> Trailboss, what rules did he not respect? Never realized talking about someones infedility is a against the rules. Let's face facts, that's what really got him banned, not 911. 911 was only the justification. Kind of funny, he didn't commit adultry, he didn't spread the new, but in the end, he got screwed, cause he dared speak of it.


 

I know where this is going!!!

the crapper


----------



## deadheadskier (May 18, 2011)

sorry Puck It, that pic was a bit over the top.


----------



## snoseek (May 18, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> sorry Puck It, that pic was a bit over the top.



Yeah, wow! sometimes moderation is good for all......


----------



## Riverskier (May 18, 2011)

snoseek said:


> Yeah, wow! sometimes moderation is good for all......



No kidding! Rarely am I in favor of moderation, but thank you DHS!


----------



## JerseyJoey (May 18, 2011)

Damn, I missed it. What was the pic that got nuked?


----------



## deadheadskier (May 18, 2011)

Hall of Fame nasty truck stop toilet


----------



## bvibert (May 18, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> Hall of Fame nasty truck stop toilet



Definitely a fully slayed crapper.


----------



## Glenn (May 18, 2011)

I never understood getting p!ssed of at an internet forum; especially a free one. If anything bothered me that much, I'd go to another forum. Or start my own. Life's too short to be digging up pointless crap that happened a year and a half ago.


----------



## bvibert (May 18, 2011)

Glenn said:


> I never understood getting p!ssed of at an internet forum; especially a free one. If anything bothered me that much, I'd go to another forum. Or start my own. Life's too short to be digging up pointless crap that happened a year and a half ago.



..or even longer ago.

I don't get it either.  I guess some people have nothing else better to do with their lives??


----------



## Puck it (May 18, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> Hall of Fame nasty truck stop toilet


 
That was my artwork. I had to save up to make it look like that. That was from my brown period.


----------



## RootDKJ (May 18, 2011)

Glenn said:


> I never understood getting p!ssed of at an internet forum; especially a free one. If anything bothered me that much, I'd go to another forum. Or start my own. Life's too short to be digging up pointless crap that happened a year and a half ago.





bvibert said:


> ..or even longer ago.
> 
> I don't get it either.  I guess some people have nothing else better to do with their lives??


Gee, thanks guys.  Listen, I ski with the guy and would consider Doug a good ski buddy. Do I think he went over the top that day?  Hell yea.  Even he know he did.  People make mistakes in life.

HPD has it right.  "Lifetime" ban?  C'mon...  Even our drug laws aren't that harsh.  Maybe we could call it a "Killington Lifetime" ban  ya know, like what Powdr did to the "Lifetime" passholders when they changed ownerships.:uzi:


----------



## Rambo (May 18, 2011)

I will say that GSS did post really great ski trip reports. Like about, Stow, Jackson Hole... etc. He put a lot of time and effort into his trip reports.


----------



## frankm938 (May 18, 2011)

i havent been on in a while, so when i saw a 13 page thread about killington being sold i was very interested to see what was going on.
i nominate this thread for worst/most misleading thread ever


----------



## Nick (May 18, 2011)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Fair enough. You've been reading this Nick...lets hear your take.



I'm reading the thread now, sorry guys I was out of commission yesterday, work was crazy, 20 people got let go  

I'll respond to this in a bit. reading now.


----------



## Nick (May 18, 2011)

frankm938 said:


> i havent been on in a while, so when i saw a 13 page thread about killington being sold i was very interested to see what was going on.
> i nominate this thread for worst/most misleading thread ever



+1


----------



## 2knees (May 18, 2011)

kzonesucks said:


> april & may open from 9am-5pm everyday, more chair lifts & trails open weather permitting, parties on bear & kbl decks sat & sundays, reduced day ticket prices as spring season goes from 100 to 20 trails or less, advertise and put spring back into the culture of killington:beer:



9-5 should go into effect as soon as the time changes in my opinion, especially since it happens so early now.  All areas should do this.  I have no problem with the ticket prices for spring, hell I'd pay full boat to ski superstar right now.  The lack of any outdoor vending on closing weekend was a head scratcher to me.  Put a few kegs and some grills out and they would've cleaned up.  

I dont have enough interest in skiing Killington exclusively during the winter but i dont think people can really complain about much other then the shortened season and the early closing of bear. Didnt asc close bear the same time though near the end of their run?  Waaaay back i remember skiing bear in late april but nothing recently, as far as I can recall.


----------



## campgottagopee (May 18, 2011)

Riverskier said:


> I don't recall GSS insulting anyone without being insulted first. I literally used to find it comical how someone would attack him, he would respond in kind, and the mods would jump down his throat! GSS took more abuse than anyone I can recall on here and took most of it in good spirits. Like Bobbutts said, I think the only thing he took seriously was skiing.



This...bring him back please


----------



## campgottagopee (May 18, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> The dude resorted to nasty insults not just to the people he was arguing with, but their spouses and posted some really mean stuff on the facebook page too. If you want to go ahead and rewrite history be my guest. :smash:



Not until he was pushed


----------



## Nick (May 18, 2011)

Alright guys, so basically in reading through literally 130 posts the question I'm getting out of this is, some want GSS back and others do not. 

Here's my general view of life. There are certain things that when done, don't deserve second chances, and there are others that are. I wasn't here for the whole GSS thing so I'm working on limited context, but there are a few things I feel fairly confident can be true: 

1. *Distance makes the heart grow fonder *- it seems that GSS is certainly a martyr of sorts here. His banning and the time between that has turned him into a folklore sort of character. Which doesn't seem to mesh well with the negative side. IMO a good trip report, while everyone on the site benefits and appreciates it, isn't offset by (if I read correctly) spamming and flooding facebook pages of other members with out of line comments. 

2. *GSS had some redeeming qualities* - OK, so he wrote great trip reports.... and he really loves skiing. That's awesome. I still don't think that redeems other comments. I heard and flipped through briefly the 9/11 comments. My wife lost one of her best friends on 9/11, and certain things like that just cross the line. Maybe it's personal for me because I knew someone; but I just don't think things like that deserve second chances.

I can think of all my friends, I had one in particular I was friends with in high school and for 2 years into college. It was an extremely stressful relationship for me. He was an awesome guy, but also would piss me off to no end. He would constantly use me and take advantage of me. Just when I would be ready to tell him to piss off, something redeeming would happen - a great conversation, a real momentary heart to heart conversation, or something else. Ultimately we got in a big fight and he kicked through a door in our apartment and we parted ways, and haven't talked since then. It's just not worth the roller coast ride in my opinon. 

So here's my .02. I trust the mods here, and Greg as the previous owner, and I back them 100%. I've seen a lot of the moderated posts that show some of the things that GSS actually did and said, and it's ugly. I don't want to run an out of control forum. As others here have said, the banning policy here is pretty friggen lax. 2 members a year is hardly anything, and it requires constantly pushing and toeing the line. 

It seems a bit like the Stanford Prison Experiment, there's like this perception somehow from the Pro GSS crowd its somehow Mods vs. Members but that is just competely ridiculous. We are all here because we love skiing and the mods and myself are here to help keep the conversation going about skiing in a reasonable fashion, and 99.99% of the time we act reasonably. Everyone F's up every once in a while, and that's cool, but we all do our best to get together and have great conversation about awesome stuff. 

So anyway. Cliff notes for all you TL;DR's:  I am not unbanning anyone.

Hope you guys understand. -Nick


----------



## RootDKJ (May 18, 2011)

Nick said:


> I'm reading the thread now, sorry guys I was out of commission yesterday, work was crazy, 20 people got let go
> 
> I'll respond to this in a bit. reading now.



GSS sent me a text, and says thanks to everyone who supported him in this thread, and Nick, he will be emailing you soon.


----------



## Nick (May 18, 2011)

RootDKJ said:


> GSS sent me a text, and says thanks to everyone who supported him in this thread, and Nick, he will be emailing you soon.



That's fine. I'm reasonable so he can e-mail me. nick <at> alpinezone.com


----------



## JimG. (May 18, 2011)

mondeo said:


> huh, thought he was. That includes iwon't?



lol


----------



## 2knees (May 18, 2011)

mondeo said:


> As a person, he's one of those guys, at least for me, that's entertaining in moderation, but has nothing else to him. A lot like Johnny Poach, actually. No off switch to the antics.









unneccessary roughness......

the dude doesnt even post here. :lol:


----------



## JimG. (May 18, 2011)

I'll say this...just another classic Killington thread.


----------



## campgottagopee (May 18, 2011)

Nick said:


> Alright guys, so basically in reading through literally 130 posts the question I'm getting out of this is, some want GSS back and others do not.
> 
> Here's my general view of life. There are certain things that when done, don't deserve second chances, and there are others that are. I wasn't here for the whole GSS thing so I'm working on limited context, but there are a few things I feel fairly confident can be true:
> 
> ...



I appreciate you takin ghte time to tellus your POV, and I respect what you've said. I only ask that YOU use YOUR judgement and not others with an axe to grind. That will only happen if you let him back in. Like HPD said, if he F's up again, gone for life. What the hell---give it a shot.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (May 18, 2011)

I disagree with your decision…I think you are being misled by the mods…I don’t see any harm to letting him back on a trial basis to see if he can contribute without offending, but I do appreciate you getting back to those of us who would like to have GSS reinstated.

The funny thing is I truly believe that GSS cared more about being on AZ than any other member.  If I were banned for life I’d say FU…who cares…and move on. For whatever reason this place was important to him.

Nick if you ever mess up somewhere or with somebody that you care about, and want a chance to redeem yourself, I hope you get treated better then you’re treating him. 



Nick said:


> Alright guys, so basically in reading through literally 130 posts the question I'm getting out of this is, some want GSS back and others do not.
> 
> Here's my general view of life. There are certain things that when done, don't deserve second chances, and there are others that are. I wasn't here for the whole GSS thing so I'm working on limited context, but there are a few things I feel fairly confident can be true:
> 
> ...


----------



## Riverskier (May 18, 2011)

Nick said:


> It seems a bit like the Stanford Prison Experiment, there's like this perception somehow from the Pro GSS crowd its somehow Mods vs. Members but that is just competely ridiculous.



I think in this case it kind of is. The vast majority of members enjoyed his contributions to the site and would love to see him return, while the mods seem to have a collective vendeta towards him. I just hope any of his posts you were shown were shown in context, or many of them could seem much worse than they actually are. Anyway, your site and your rules, and I appreciate the response. I especially appreciate how you responded to this topic in a respectful way without insulting any members like some of the other mods deemed necessary during this discussion.


----------



## mondeo (May 18, 2011)

2knees said:


> unneccessary roughness......
> 
> the dude doesnt even post here. :lol:


 
And most of the CT skiers enjoy skiing with him, including Greg. Just saying...


----------



## 2knees (May 18, 2011)

mondeo said:


> And most of the CT skiers enjoy skiing with him, including Greg. Just saying...



he always has kind bud.


----------



## andyzee (May 18, 2011)

Riverskier said:


> I think in this case it kind of is. The vast majority of members enjoyed his contributions to the site and would love to see him return, while the mods seem to have a collective vendeta towards him. I just hope any of his posts you were shown were shown in context, or many of them could seem much worse than they actually are. Anyway, your site and your rules, and I appreciate the response. I especially appreciate how you responded to this topic in a respectful way without insulting any members like some of the other mods deemed necessary during this discussion.


 

Very well phrased, +1


----------



## Nick (May 18, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> Like HPD said, if he F's up again, gone for life. What the hell---give it a shot.



I think the general point is is that that happened over and over again.


----------



## Nick (May 18, 2011)

Riverskier said:


> I think in this case it kind of is. *The vast majority of members enjoyed his contributions to the site and would love to see him return*, while the mods seem to have a collective vendeta towards him. I just hope any of his posts you were shown were shown in context, or many of them could seem much worse than they actually are. Anyway, your site and your rules, and I appreciate the response. I especially appreciate how you responded to this topic in a respectful way without insulting any members like some of the other mods deemed necessary during this discussion.



I don't necessarily agree with this. I think the supporters are more _vocal_, but it's only a handful who keep bringing up GSS. That vocality leads to a perception of majority, but I don't believe it's true. 

it's important to remember that 99% of the people on this site (and I have gotten PM's from many, many of them) don't participate in these types of conversations. They post a few times in the Skiing of Equipment forum and ignore the politics, but privately I have had over a half dozen PM's from different people telling me reasons why they stopped posting on AZ. 

In terms of the posts in context, as an admin I can see full history on everything, so it wasn't like things were cherry picked for me. I spent a long time reading threads, back and forth's, and so on. I'm certainly not dismissing the good GSS did, or negating that he contributed worthwhile posts. Only that life isn't a function of good acts countering your bad acts. Good should be unequivocal. 

Also - I appreciate your ability to take what I'm saying as well and understand, even if you don't agree, with my point of view. None of us can expect to agree on everything, but ultimately a choice has to be made, and I've made it.


----------



## Nick (May 18, 2011)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Nick if you ever mess up somewhere or with somebody that you care about, and want a chance to redeem yourself, I hope you get treated better then you’re treating him.



I think you give too much credit to call it a simple "mess up" and that he wasn't given multiple opportunities to shape up.


----------



## Nick (May 18, 2011)

BTW: I sincerely appreciate the fairly even-keeled discussion we can have on the topic . Even if this is the wrong friggen thread for it. :dunce:

Sorry for the OT


----------



## campgottagopee (May 18, 2011)

Nick said:


> I think the general point is is that that happened over and over again.



No, it really didn't, well, not until it became personal then it was bad, but that's human nature. Again, you weren't around to see the "big picture" of GSS. Just give the kid a chance under YOUR reign, and I think you'll be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## campgottagopee (May 18, 2011)

Nick said:


> BTW: I sincerely appreciate the fairly even-keeled discussion we can have on the topic . Even if this is the wrong friggen thread for it. :dunce:
> 
> Sorry for the OT



Me too. Thanks for noting that.


----------



## tjf67 (May 18, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> No, it really didn't, well, not until it became personal then it was bad, but that's human nature. Again, you weren't around to see the "big picture" of GSS. Just give the kid a chance under YOUR reign, and I think you'll be pleasantly surprised.



Jesus do you want to have gay sex with the guy or something?  GSS got banned cause he was not a CLIT its that simple.


----------



## campgottagopee (May 18, 2011)

Look at it this way...

Say you let him back in and he's the big A-hole some people feel he is, you ban him and all of us "living in the past" shut up and eat crow. Done and over with.

You let him back in and he's a good contibutor to the site??? Well, you'll have 5000 more posts a day to try and get more $$$ with.

Win-win, no??


----------



## campgottagopee (May 18, 2011)

tjf67 said:


> Jesus do you want to have gay sex with the guy or something?  GSS got banned cause he was not a CLIT its that simple.



No and No...who the hell wants to ba a clit----so not cool.

Who the hell woke you up any-a-ways???


----------



## Nick (May 18, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> Look at it this way...
> 
> Say you let him back in and he's the big A-hole some people feel he is, you ban him and all of us "living in the past" shut up and eat crow. Done and over with.
> 
> ...



Listen, I recognize we are going to just have to disagree on this and that the ban is staying. I respect you want him back but I don't believe it is worth the risk while running AZ right now. 

Sorry about that, but that's the way it has to be. There is no way I can make a decision that is going to please everyone so I have to do what I ultimately think is right, and I think it's upholding the way things have been. 

The fact that I even need to have this conversation to this level of detail shows me that it wasn't a good situation. And it's easy to say if he screws up again just ban him; but if I did, do you really not think the exact same uproar would start all over again? Of course it would.... and then it would be a huge backwards step for AZ.  

So I hope we can :beer: and move on....


----------



## campgottagopee (May 18, 2011)

Nick said:


> Listen, I recognize we are going to just have to disagree on this and that the ban is staying. I respect you want him back but I don't believe it is worth the risk while running AZ right now.
> 
> Sorry about that, but that's the way it has to be. There is no way I can make a decision that is going to please everyone so I have to do what I ultimately think is right, and I think it's upholding the way things have been.
> 
> ...



Well, if an "uproar" were to start again it wouldn't be by me, that I can tell you with 100% certainty. And if it did, I'd be one of the first people to tell whomever the kid is a douche....really.

Until he's given a second chance that will be my stance.

He got a raw deal
FREE GSS!!!


----------



## Glenn (May 18, 2011)

Riverskier said:


> The vast majority of members enjoyed his contributions to the site and would love to see him return...



I see it differently. I see the same half dozen or so people saying he should be let back in. I think the other 99.9% of the members don't give a fudgesicle.

At this point, I don't really think the supporters want him back...as much as they just want their way. 

IMHO...YMMV


----------



## Rogman (May 18, 2011)

Wow. 16 pages? WTF? And this place is still boring. Here's what I got out of it. 
1. GSS is still banned for being "interesting". 
2. This place has a new owner? Seriously? Greg actually found a sucker, er, I mean savvy investor? 

As for Killington being sold, unlikely POWDR would sell willingly, but who knows what kind of deal they have with E2M. The latter probably isn't too happy with how skier visits have cratered. They may have a buy out/buy back option, buried in the sale agreement.


----------



## pepperdawg (May 18, 2011)

disclaimer - only read the 1st and last page. - or took time to figure out who the aliai were/are....



Free da Dis!!!!!!


ok bye


----------



## speden (May 18, 2011)

First off, I don't think Killington will be sold in the near future.

That being said, I'm a little sorry to see that GSS has no chance for parole.  I probably started checking in to the forum near the tail end of his time here, but he seemed to add a lot of energy to the forum.  At first I kind of wondered if he had a mild case of asperger's syndrome or maybe he just liked to push people's buttons sometimes.  Anyway it was pretty clear he loves skiing and I did enjoy reading his trip reports.  Maybe if he was put on a limited post count during his probation he'd keep his posts to a higher signal to noise ratio.


----------



## snoseek (May 18, 2011)

He never once offended me. Bring him back!


----------



## andyzee (May 18, 2011)

Ban the Dis
Free GSS

Or is it 

Free the Dis
Ban GSS

Damn, I must be getting old....


----------



## Nick (May 18, 2011)

Rogman said:


> Wow. 16 pages? WTF? And this place is still boring. Here's what I got out of it.
> 1. GSS is still banned for being "interesting".
> 2. This place has a new owner? Seriously? Greg actually found a sucker, er, I mean savvy investor?
> .



Well nice to meet you too, thanks for the kind intro :blink:


----------



## Riverskier (May 18, 2011)

Nick said:


> Well nice to meet you too, thanks for the kind intro :blink:



Can we trade him for GSS? Kidding.


----------



## 2knees (May 18, 2011)

Nick said:


> Well nice to meet you too, thanks for the kind intro :blink:



the dude's about 80 years old and hasnt seen his feet in 3 decades.  give him a break.  he probably fell asleep typing that silly little post.


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 18, 2011)

Glenn said:


> I see it differently. I see the same half dozen or so people saying he should be let back in. I think the other 99.9% of the members don't give a fudgesicle.
> 
> At this point, I don't really think the supporters want him back...as much as they just want their way.
> 
> IMHO...YMMV


+1


----------



## SkiFanE (May 18, 2011)

I've lurked here for a LONG time, but just registered last fall.

I would love to see GSS back.  We all get diff't things out of these boards, but I liked his form of entertainment and if I saw his name as the last poster on a thread, 100% chance I'd read it.  Maybe I just like perverse and immature humor?  Okay, I admit it.  I don't come here JUST for ski information, but to be entertained.

Personally, I think you should ban the poster that wrote "CLIT".  I don't know what it stands for, but it insults me and my entire gender.  WTF?  Is there an equivalent "DICK" acronym?


----------



## JerseyJoey (May 18, 2011)

SkiFanE said:


> I've lurked here for a LONG time, but just registered last fall.
> 
> I would love to see GSS back.  We all get diff't things out of these boards, but I liked his form of entertainment and if I saw his name as the last poster on a thread, 100% chance I'd read it.  Maybe I just like perverse and immature humor?  Okay, I admit it.  I don't come here JUST for ski information, but to be entertained.
> 
> Personally, I think you should ban the poster that wrote "CLIT".  I don't know what it stands for, but it insults me and my entire gender.  WTF?  Is there an equivalent "DICK" acronym?



Very well said. I love when you talk dirty.


----------



## SkiFanE (May 18, 2011)

JerseyJoey said:


> Very well said. I love when you talk dirty.



Just for you.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (May 18, 2011)

Nick said:


> it's important to remember that 99% of the people on this site (and I have gotten PM's from many, many of them) don't participate in these types of conversations.



Why not do a little research then. Have a poll vote in a “Would You Like GSS Back”, simply click yes or no. That way the silent majority, that you believe exists, won’t have to post or see their names counted.

It’s your site so democracy doesn’t have to rule, but at least you’d have the true pulse of the forum on this issue.

What do you think Nick?


----------



## wa-loaf (May 18, 2011)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Why not do a little research then. Have a poll vote in a “Would You Like GSS Back”, simply click yes or no. That way the silent majority, that you believe exists, won’t have to post or see their names counted.
> 
> It’s your site so democracy doesn’t have to rule, but at least you’d have the true pulse of the forum on this issue.
> 
> What do you think Nick?



You can start your own poll. Don't forget to include a "meh" answer for those of us who are ambivalent.


----------



## Riverskier (May 18, 2011)

Glenn said:


> I see it differently. I see the same half dozen or so people saying he should be let back in. I think the other 99.9% of the members don't give a fudgesicle.
> 
> At this point, I don't really think the supporters want him back...as much as they just want their way.
> 
> IMHO...YMMV



Wrong. There are at least a dozen or so people in this thread alone that have expressed that they would like to see him back. I still contest that the vast majority of people enjoyed his contributions to this site. And for the record, I don't care about getting my way. With the wife, maybe, but internet forums not so much. The site was simply more entertaining with GSS on here, and especially heading into the Summer, it would be nice to have him back for entertainment value.


----------



## Riverskier (May 18, 2011)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Why not do a little research then. Have a poll vote in a “Would You Like GSS Back”, simply click yes or no. That way the silent majority, that you believe exists, won’t have to post or see their names counted.
> 
> It’s your site so democracy doesn’t have to rule, but at least you’d have the true pulse of the forum on this issue.
> 
> What do you think Nick?



I would be very interested to see the results even if they wouldn't change anything. I keep hearing about this silent majority, but all I see is people coming out of the woodwork in support of having GSS back. If the majority of people actually are opposed to having GSS back, I would be happy to let this issue die and never mention it again.


----------



## AdironRider (May 18, 2011)

Riverskier said:


> I would be very interested to see the results even if they wouldn't change anything. I keep hearing about this silent majority, but all I see is people coming out of the woodwork in support of having GSS back. If the majority of people actually are opposed to having GSS back, I would be happy to let this issue die and never mention it again.



Heres where we start repeating ourselves. 

I think its pretty clear the mods dont want him back and have convinced Nick of this. Just dont piss off the CLITs I guess as theyll just justify it as "not pleasing everyone". What a cop out, should be "not pleasing anyone who might disagree with the inner circle". 

They do seem to have changed their tone a bit, so thats a start.


----------



## campgottagopee (May 18, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> You can start your own poll. Don't forget to include a "meh" answer for those of us who are ambivalent.



No you can't. I tried once and the thread was deleted.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (May 18, 2011)

SkiFanE said:


> I've lurked here for a LONG time, but just registered last fall.
> 
> I would love to see GSS back.  We all get diff't things out of these boards, but I liked his form of entertainment and if I saw his name as the last poster on a thread, 100% chance I'd read it.  Maybe I just like perverse and immature humor?  Okay, I admit it.  I don't come here JUST for ski information, but to be entertained.
> 
> Personally, I think you should ban the poster that wrote *"CLIT*".  *I don't know what it stands for,* but it insults me and my entire gender.  WTF?  Is there an equivalent "DICK" acronym?



Actually it’s C.L.I.T.S. and stands for Connecticut Legit Intense Terrain Seekers. It goes way back. It’s a had to be there type of thing. 

There was also an A.N.U.S. which stood for Adirondack something something something. One of the mods came up with that on. Tasteless and junivelle…tisk…tisk…tisk


----------



## campgottagopee (May 18, 2011)

Quote from GSS via FB

"First thing I'm adding on there is my Aspen trip report.."

Steezy!!!


----------



## Riverskier (May 18, 2011)

AdironRider said:


> Heres where we start repeating ourselves.



True, and Nick can do what he wants even if 99% of people oppose it. I am just tired of hearing about this silent majority and I highly doubt it actually exists.


----------



## RootDKJ (May 18, 2011)

a bump, a bump, a bump



GSS had his head-pod going in this one :lol:


----------



## SkiDork (May 18, 2011)

Nick - thanks for posting that about Lynn.  Thats the 1st time I've ever seen something like that about someone who was aboard the plane that slammed into my building just 20 floors above me.  May she RIP

Jeff


----------



## David Metsky (May 18, 2011)

Riverskier said:


> True, and Nick can do what he wants even if 99% of people oppose it. I am just tired of hearing about this silent majority and I highly doubt it actually exists.



As a moderator on other message boards I can assure you that it exists. While all cases are different, it has been my experience that for each person vocally supporting a disruptive/enthusiastic user, there are several who are not but don't wish to be attacked in public for their stance.  They send PMs to the moderators, or they just leave the site.  It's not absolute proof, but I think my experience is valid.

In this particular case, I left AZ a few years ago because of posters like GSS.  I only came back after he was gone and things settled down here.  I prefer to spend my time on message boards that have calmer more respectful dialog.  That doesn't mean I think it's better or worse (TGR certainly has its place) but I choose not to spend any time at those type of sites.

If GSS was let back and was on his best behavior then I'd be fine with it.  My experience from years of moderating message boards is that it is unlikely to play out that way.  I'd certainly leave again if it were the case.  This isn't to say that Nick or any other Admin would be wrong to allow that type of discussion on a message board, just that it's not my cup of tea and I have plenty of other options on the interwebs.


----------



## JerseyJoey (May 18, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> You can start your own poll. Don't forget to include a "meh" answer for those of us who are ambivalent.



Why does it matter if you can write with both hands?


----------



## campgottagopee (May 18, 2011)

David Metsky said:


> As a moderator on other message boards I can assure you that it exists. While all cases are different, it has been my experience that for each person vocally supporting a disruptive/enthusiastic user, there are several who are not but don't wish to be attacked in public for their stance.  They send PMs to the moderators, or they just leave the site.  It's not absolute proof, but I think my experience is valid.
> 
> In this particular case, I left AZ a few years ago because of posters like GSS.  I only came back after he was gone and things settled down here.  I prefer to spend my time on message boards that have calmer more respectful dialog.  That doesn't mean I think it's better or worse (TGR certainly has its place) but I choose not to spend any time at those type of sites.
> 
> If GSS was let back and was on his best behavior then I'd be fine with it. _ My experience from years of moderating message boards is that it is unlikely to play out that way._  I'd certainly leave again if it were the case.  This isn't to say that Nick or any other Admin would be wrong to allow that type of discussion on a message board, just that it's not my cup of tea and I have plenty of other options on the interwebs.




So you've banned someone then let them back in??? Just curious, which board are you a mod on.


----------



## mondeo (May 18, 2011)

AdironRider said:


> Heres where we start repeating ourselves.
> 
> I think its pretty clear the mods dont want him back and have convinced Nick of this. Just dont piss off the CLITs I guess as theyll just justify it as "not pleasing everyone". What a cop out, should be "not pleasing anyone who might disagree with the inner circle".
> 
> They do seem to have changed their tone a bit, so thats a start.


iMuscle, HS, and Thorski are still here. If "piss[ing] off the [Conneticut skiers]" was all there was to it, they'd have been shown the door way before GSS was, and iMuscle is still pure asshole. (Lest I get another unnecessary roughness call, I'll just state that I have no problems with HS or TS.)

Theory disproven.


----------



## campgottagopee (May 18, 2011)

mondeo said:


> iMuscle, HS, and Thorski are still here. If "piss[ing] off the [Conneticut skiers]" was all there was to it, they'd have been shown the door way before GSS was, and iMuscle is still pure asshole. (Lest I get another unnecessary roughness call, I'll just state that I have no problems with HS or TS.)
> 
> Theory disproven.



That's just it, IMO, GSS isn't a pure asshole.


----------



## David Metsky (May 18, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> So you've banned someone then let them back in???


We've given people 2 week and 1 month suspensions.  The same has been tried on some other boards I frequent.  It works if people are going through a rough patch and are not quite themselves.  It doesn't work if that's simply their personality. Things might go OK for a short while but something will set them off again and the drama continues.

Again, I have no problems with it if that's the type of site the owners want.  I can't speak for others but I won't be staying around in that case.


----------



## campgottagopee (May 18, 2011)

David Metsky said:


> We've given people 2 week and 1 month suspensions.  The same has been tried on some other boards I frequent.  It works if people are going through a rough patch and are not quite themselves.  It doesn't work if that's simply their personality. Things might go OK for a short while but something will set them off again and the drama continues.
> 
> Again, I have no problems with it if that's the type of site the owners want.  I can't speak for others but I won't be staying around in that case.



Well, we will never know until GSS is let back in.

Don't take this the wrong way, but 500 post's in 10 years...you're not around that much to begin with....just sayin'


----------



## deadheadskier (May 18, 2011)

David Metsky said:


> If GSS was let back and was on his best behavior then I'd be fine with it.  My experience from years of moderating message boards is that it is unlikely to play out that way.  I'd certainly leave again if it were the case.  This isn't to say that Nick or any other Admin would be wrong to allow that type of discussion on a message board, just that it's not my cup of tea and I have plenty of other options on the interwebs.



No experience with reinstatement here.

Just wanted to point out that it was mentioned in this thread that GSS get's suspended from PASKIandRide 4 times a year.  Clearly discipline doesn't result in changed behavior on his behalf.

Quite frankly, that's not the kind of baby sitting any of the moderators or Nick wants to do.  We really don't care to have to discipline anyone.  It's a pain in the ass and kind of ridiculous to have to do with grown adults. The rules are there, follow them.  We're lenient and don't expect them to be followed all the time.  Hell, most of the moderators are guilty of breaking rules from time to time.  But there is a limit.  

Also would like to mention again that he was warned probably close to 50 times to stop certain kinds of behavior.  WAY more than any other person that's been banned.  Each time a warning was given, he didn't apologize and he didn't stop breaking the rules he was warned on.  He basically told us to eff off.  I know if I tell a business owner to eff off, I get kicked out.  That's just how it goes.  

over and over and over and over and over again we were told to eff off.

I have zero faith that that pattern would change.


----------



## JerseyJoey (May 18, 2011)

I love it. The light green people vs the dark green people.


----------



## campgottagopee (May 18, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> No experience with reinstatement here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Let's see if your right


----------



## deadheadskier (May 18, 2011)

That fact that he gets kicked out of PASR 4 times a year proves I'm right.


----------



## thorski (May 18, 2011)

mondeo said:


> iMuscle, HS, and Thorski are still here. If "piss[ing] off the [Conneticut skiers]" was all there was to it, they'd have been shown the door way before GSS was, and iMuscle is still pure asshole. (Lest I get another unnecessary roughness call, I'll just state that I have no problems with HS or TS.)
> 
> Theory disproven.



I am a CT. skier. I will also ad that i have been a force of good on this website for sometime now. 
As far as GSS goes i don't know anything about it but goofing around on a site like this is one thing, F'n with someone on  Facebook is a different matter.

I hope Powdr doesn't sell Killington they do a pretty good job as long as they stay open till at least May 1st. The only problem i had with them was closing early. I still don't understand why they wouldn't stay open past may 1st when they could make money. 

Now is Ski Sundown gonna put some guns in the woods and open up Area 51 full time?


----------



## campgottagopee (May 18, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> That fact that he gets kicked out of PASR 4 times a year proves I'm right.



Because you read it on the internet makes it a "fact"????


----------



## RootDKJ (May 18, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> That fact that he gets kicked out of PASR 4 times a year proves I'm right.


Where did this fact come from?


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 18, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> Let's see if your right


Not even worth are time to try.... look at how much time we spent on this already. No reason to go over this 1000 times Nick already made his decision..... Its getting very old.


----------



## o3jeff (May 18, 2011)

It appears some of you guys must of missed this at the end of Nicks post so I'll repost it a little bigger....


Nick said:


> So anyway. Cliff notes for all you TL;DR's:  I am not unbanning anyone.
> 
> Hope you guys understand. -Nick


----------



## mondeo (May 18, 2011)

thorski said:


> I am a CT. skier. I will also ad that i have been a force of good on this website for sometime now.


And I'll back you up, Sundown does need a half-pipe and another trail like Gunbarrel so they can have racing and bumps at the same time. Nor'easter to Ex doesn't count.

POWDR needs to add a deck that's within range of SS. It's a deterrent to have to go all the way to the lodge to buy anything. That said, I don't think they're leaving anytime soon.


----------



## campgottagopee (May 18, 2011)

ALLSKIING said:


> Not even worth are time to try.... look at how much time we spent on this already. No reason to go over this 1000 times Nick already made his decision..... Its getting very old.



It is getting old, agree. But it wont go away until he's given another chance.


----------



## RootDKJ (May 18, 2011)

Actually, GSS has an execellent reputation on PASR


----------



## campgottagopee (May 18, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> That fact that he gets kicked out of PASR 4 times a year proves I'm right.








RootDKJ said:


> Actually, GSS has an execellent reputation on PASR



OMG 

Now I don't know who to believe


----------



## mondeo (May 18, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> That's just it, IMO, GSS isn't a pure asshole.


No, the point is you don't get banned for not being on someone's good side. There's a line of common decency people just shouldn't cross, asshole or not. GSS did it wantonly. He just didn't care. I've never thought GSS to be an asshole; that usually takes some consideration of how what you say impacts people.


----------



## Puck it (May 18, 2011)

I believe everything on the net!


----------



## mondeo (May 18, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> It is getting old, agree. But it wont go away until he's given another chance.


Nah, if he gets kicked out again, people will again say it was capricous, if he stays, the others will say he's given too much of a leash. It will only die with this website.

Which is why I'm starting my own website, called sherlockchat.net. I'm sure it will be a rousing success and not fail completely after an initial short burst of traffic drawing from controversy on this site. To victory!


----------



## mondeo (May 18, 2011)

Puck it said:


> I believe everything on the net!


Just as long as you don't believe everything that you breathe. You're liable to receive a parking violation and a maggot on your sleeve.


----------



## campgottagopee (May 18, 2011)

mondeo said:


> No, the point is you don't get banned for not being on someone's good side. There's a line of common decency people just shouldn't cross, asshole or not. GSS did it wantonly. He just didn't care. I've never thought GSS to be an asshole; that usually takes some consideration of how what you say impacts people.



He was piled on, and we'll never know what was said via PM's.

Not saying (at the end) what he did was right b/c it wasn't, BUT, what I am saying is another shot at posting here wouldn't be a bad thing. If it is, then I was wrong and I'll eat  crow. I've eaten woodchuck so crow can't be all bad.


----------



## JerseyJoey (May 18, 2011)

ALLSKIING said:


> Not even worth *are* time to try.... look at how much time we spent on this already. No reason to go over this 1000 times Nick already made his decision..... Its getting very old.



are?

What up buddy? Hope all is well. Good seeing you at Casey's. Wish you coulda hung around  a little longer so we could talk. Next season. Take care.


----------



## campgottagopee (May 18, 2011)

mondeo said:


> Which is why I'm starting my own website, called sherlockchat.net. I'm sure it will be a rousing success and not fail completely after an initial short burst of traffic drawing from controversy on this site. To victory!



:beer:

That was very clever and funny!!!!


----------



## gmcunni (May 18, 2011)

mondeo said:


> Which is why I'm starting my own website, called sherlockchat.net.



i checked, freegss.com is available if anyone wants it.


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 18, 2011)

JerseyJoey said:


> are?
> 
> What up buddy? Hope all is well. Good seeing you at Casey's. Wish you coulda hung around  a little longer so we could talk. Next season. Take care.


Next season indeed!


----------



## andyzee (May 18, 2011)

mondeo said:


> Which is why I'm starting my own website, called sherlockchat.net. I'm sure it will be a rousing success and not fail completely after an initial short burst of traffic drawing from controversy on this site. To victory!



Funny how some people thing that traffic is the only form of success..


----------



## AdironRider (May 18, 2011)

Uhhh for a website? Yeah, traffic is the driver behind any website being successful ... unless you're talking about personal satisfaction, then good for you man!


----------



## Nick (May 18, 2011)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Why not do a little research then. Have a poll vote in a “Would You Like GSS Back”, simply click yes or no. That way the silent majority, that you believe exists, won’t have to post or see their names counted.
> 
> It’s your site so democracy doesn’t have to rule, but at least you’d have the true pulse of the forum on this issue.
> 
> What do you think Nick?



I think I'm getting enough pulse in this thread to give me a heart attack ;-)


----------



## wa-loaf (May 18, 2011)

andyzee said:


> Funny how some people thing that traffic is the only form of success..





AdironRider said:


> Uhhh for a website? Yeah, traffic is the driver behind any website being successful ... unless you're talking about personal satisfaction, then good for you man!



lol


----------



## Nick (May 18, 2011)

Riverskier said:


> I would be very interested to see the results even if they wouldn't change anything. I keep hearing about this silent majority, but all I see is people coming out of the woodwork in support of having GSS back. If the majority of people actually are opposed to having GSS back, I would be happy to let this issue die and never mention it again.



Here's the thing, it's the agnostics who don't care but don't come back b/c of bullshit that leave. 

A poll is pointless b/c the agnostics by definition won't care enough to vote. But they do care enough to not come back to AZ. I said earlier I've received many PM's, I got three more this afternoon from people who said they came back after the GSS situation blew over and zero on the opposite side. It's anecdotal; yes, but no one here can say the guy didn't have a chance, so I don't feel bad. 

Just because there is a new owner in town doesn't mean there is some biblical washing of all sins, ya know. :smash:


----------



## Nick (May 18, 2011)

andyzee said:


> Funny how some people thing that traffic is the only form of success..



Exactly.


----------



## Nick (May 18, 2011)

SkiDork said:


> Nick - thanks for posting that about Lynn.  Thats the 1st time I've ever seen something like that about someone who was aboard the plane that slammed into my building just 20 floors above me.  May she RIP
> 
> Jeff



I never actually got to meet Lynn. She was on the way to Hawaii for a vacation with her boyfriend. My wife was friends with her from childhood (they were family friends), my wife is actually in a couple of those photos in the guestbook while they were growing up.  It was, and of course still is, very sad, I met my wife about a month after 9/11, and the whole family was just wrenched (and in many ways still is). 

I can't believe you were in that tower, must have been a surreal, horrifying experience.... bleh.


----------



## Nick (May 18, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> It is getting old, agree. But it wont go away until he's given another chance.



Unless I start banning everyone that says his name :evil:

Just kidding of course. But seriously at some point I may just say make a friggen GSS thread, and keep it in there. B/C i don't want to infect the Skiing forums with a never ending beck and call for GSS's return.


----------



## RootDKJ (May 18, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> No experience with reinstatement here.
> 
> Just wanted to point out that it was mentioned in this thread that GSS get's suspended from PASKIandRide 4 times a year.  Clearly discipline doesn't result in changed behavior on his behalf.
> 
> ...





deadheadskier said:


> That fact that he gets kicked out of PASR 4 times a year proves I'm right.





campgottagopee said:


> Because you read it on the internet makes it a "fact"????





RootDKJ said:


> Where did this fact come from?



Oh yeah, I made it up.  Ya see, earlier today bvibert sent me a PM apology for this post.  While his apology seemed sincere, there was something that struck me as odd about the rest of the message.  So left a carrot, which obviously was shared outside of our conversation. :evil:  Not cool.

If I were GSS, I wouldn't even bother posting here again.  I'd just start to share my trip reports on Epicski.


----------



## 2knees (May 18, 2011)

AdironRider said:


> This place exists because of guys like ........, and *I*,.



hahahahahahahahahaha

come on down off your pedestal son before you hurt yourself.


----------



## 2knees (May 18, 2011)

and btw, since we're screaming for reinstatement of banned characters, lets at least make this interesting.  I say let fhw and the clown back in.  tj has been the lone wolf for far too long and his material is really really, REALLY bad.  fhw could make you laugh even when he was ripping your throat out.  you gss fans are thinking small time.


----------



## dmc (May 18, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> The personal insults might have had something to do with it. Funny, people always seem to forget that part when bringing him up ...



Late to the party here..    In SoCal.. 

He may've said something really f'd up but it's only a tiny slice of what he's all about and who among us hasn't crossed the line in their life?   

He just happened to do it on Facebook which isn't all tucked away like AZ with people's kids around and stuff.. But at least you can delete the posts quickly and block people completely. .  He does feel bad about it and hopefully learned a life lesson..

FREE GSS - PEACE!!!!

Thats all I really have to say..


----------



## bvibert (May 18, 2011)

RootDKJ said:


> Oh yeah, I made it up.  Ya see, earlier today bvibert sent me a PM apology for this post.  While his apology seemed sincere, there was something that struck me as odd about the rest of the message.  So left a carrot, which obviously was shared outside of our conversation. :evil:  Not cool.
> 
> If I were GSS, I wouldn't even bother posting here again.  I'd just start to share my trip reports on Epicski.



Sorry Root, I didn't know that detail was meant to be private.  I didn't think it was any secret that GSS has been banned multiple times from PASR.  So yes, I shared what you told me.  If I'd thought you had told me anything in confidence I wouldn't have said anything to anyone else.

I'm sure you won't believe me, but I'm sorry to have broken any trust that there may have been.

My PMs were genuine, no games from me.


----------



## Morwax (May 18, 2011)

frankm938 said:


> i havent been on in a while, so when i saw a 13 page thread about killington being sold i was very interested to see what was going on.
> i nominate this thread for worst/most misleading thread ever


 Quoted for truth :beer:


----------



## Riverskier (May 18, 2011)

Nick said:


> Here's the thing, it's the agnostics who don't care but don't come back b/c of bullshit that leave.
> 
> A poll is pointless b/c the agnostics by definition won't care enough to vote. But they do care enough to not come back to AZ. I said earlier I've received many PM's, I got three more this afternoon from people who said they came back after the GSS situation blew over and zero on the opposite side. It's anecdotal; yes, but no one here can say the guy didn't have a chance, so I don't feel bad.
> 
> Just because there is a new owner in town doesn't mean there is some biblical washing of all sins, ya know. :smash:



Hey, like I said before (and goes without saying), it is your website and certainly doesn't have to operate like a democracy. You can keep him banned because he skis in PA, or wears red shoes, or whatever reason you want. That said, your posts continue with the silent majority theory and with the excuses for why a poll would be invalid. Wouldn't the agnostics that don't mind or even like GSS not bother to vote too, just like the ones who don't like him? I believe you received some PM's against allowing GSS back in, but at least 15-20 members (didn't count, not going to) spoke up in favor of his reinstatement. Many of these members are great contributors and don't participate in flame wars, and are of a very diverse demographic. I can't help but feel that as opposed to a silent majority, it is actually a vocal minority. Any comparison I make could be refuted as being different, but it is like schools no longer having Christmas parties. One has to believe most families (including of other religions) have no problems with these celebrations, but a few vocal opponents ruin it for everyone. I think that is the case here, as do many others, and without a chance to prove that theory wrong, we will continue to feel that way. Again, you don't want him here, FINE no excuse required, but I don't believe the majority of members feel that way. I mean seriously, how many people's experience could actually be ruined because they don't like what someone has to say? Simply ignore them.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 18, 2011)

dmc said:


> He may've said something really f'd up but it's only a tiny slice of what he's all about and who among us hasn't crossed the line in their life?
> 
> He just happened to do it on Facebook which isn't all tucked away like AZ with people's kids around and stuff.. But at least you can delete the posts quickly and block people completely. .  He does feel bad about it and hopefully learned a life lesson..
> 
> ...



I'm actually not opposed to him coming back. But I'm not going to fight for him either. It just seems that the folks who are really rooting for him gloss over the nastiness.


----------



## skiadikt (May 18, 2011)

i'm hoping after two years or whatever it's been, that he has a life and doesn't want to come back ...


----------



## dmc (May 18, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> I'm actually not opposed to him coming back. But I'm not going to fight for him either. It just seems that the folks who are really rooting for him gloss over the nastiness.



Not at all...  No glossing... At least the people I know that interact with..  
We all know he' F'd up..  He knows he F'd up...  He loves skiing and talking about skiing.. So he wants to come back.  He entertains me so I want him back...  

We all know he's a good dude at heart.. A sandwich short of a picnic but still cool..


----------



## dmc (May 18, 2011)

skiadikt said:


> i'm hoping after two years or whatever it's been, that he has a life and doesn't want to come back ...



baw haw..  He's still hangin and bangin at the Sizzler - doing free style raps and setting tombstones...


----------



## gmcunni (May 18, 2011)

dmc said:


> baw haw..  He's still hangin and bangin at the Sizzler - doing free style raps and setting tombstones...



so you're saying he hasn't changed?


----------



## dmc (May 18, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> so you're saying he hasn't changed?



Not at all..  Still the same - steezy...

You can chill to hip hop and cruise the salad bar and still learn lessons and feel bad about stuff yo...


----------



## 2knees (May 19, 2011)

Riverskier said:


> Hey, like I said before (and goes without saying), it is your website and certainly doesn't have to operate like a democracy. You can keep him banned because he skis in PA, or wears red shoes, or whatever reason you want. That said, your posts continue with the silent majority theory and with the excuses for why a poll would be invalid. Wouldn't the agnostics that don't mind or even like GSS not bother to vote too, just like the ones who don't like him? I believe you received some PM's against allowing GSS back in, but at least 15-20 members (didn't count, not going to) spoke up in favor of his reinstatement. Many of these members are great contributors and don't participate in flame wars, and are of a very diverse demographic. I can't help but feel that as opposed to a silent majority, it is actually a vocal minority. Any comparison I make could be refuted as being different, but it is like schools no longer having Christmas parties. One has to believe most families (including of other religions) have no problems with these celebrations, but a few vocal opponents ruin it for everyone. I think that is the case here, as do many others, and without a chance to prove that theory wrong, we will continue to feel that way. Again, you don't want him here, FINE no excuse required, but I don't believe the majority of members feel that way. I mean seriously, how many people's experience could actually be ruined because they don't like what someone has to say? Simply ignore them.




that's a shit ton of words, but you don't care......


----------



## snoseek (May 19, 2011)

He did plenty of contributing here. Tell me you didn't read his stuff when you were sitting behind a desk or whatever. The daily journal shit was priceless!


----------



## o3jeff (May 19, 2011)

Didn't he get a bunch of temporary bans(maybe there is a feature that a mod can look up how many times?) here and given second chances each time?

Sounds like an easy decision for Nick and Stef, if they allow him back some member's will stop coming, if they don't allow him back it seems no one leaving and some old members are coming back and they keep getting threads from the same handful of people about wanting him back which bringing even more traffic here.

I could really care less if he is here or not, doesn't affect my decision if I come here or not.


----------



## Glenn (May 19, 2011)

Riverskier said:


> Wrong. There are at least a dozen or so people in this thread alone that have expressed that they would like to see him back. I still contest that the vast majority of people enjoyed his contributions to this site. And for the record, I don't care about getting my way. With the wife, maybe, but internet forums not so much. The site was simply more entertaining with GSS on here, and especially heading into the Summer, it would be nice to have him back for entertainment value.



I politely disagree. 

Any time this debate comes up, it ends up with a lot of finger pointing at the mods and Greg. I think this is more about people thumbing their noses at a few mods they have a personal beef with. Letting him back in wout be their way of sticking it to them for their "heavy handed, unfair ways." 

And OK, you can have your "dozen or so" vs half dozen people. You now have two drops of water in the swimming pool vs one. We'll see if that raises the water level. :wink:

And a little personal "Irony". I realize I keep razzing people who won't let this issue die after over a year and a half...and here I continue to post about it.  Mia Culpa. 8)


----------



## Glenn (May 19, 2011)

mondeo said:


> Which is why I'm starting my own website, called sherlockchat.net. I'm sure it will be a rousing success and not fail completely after an initial short burst of traffic drawing from controversy on this site. To victory!



QFT. 

Bravo.


----------



## campgottagopee (May 19, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> I'm actually not opposed to him coming back. But I'm not going to fight for him either. It just seems that the folks who are really rooting for him gloss over the nastiness.



I don't see anyone glossing over the fact he F'd up. I even stated that if he were to be let in and screwed up again I'd be the first one to tell him he's a douche and move on. Whether it's GSS or some other clown I'll fight for them if I feel they were givin the shaft.


----------



## RootDKJ (May 19, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Sorry Root, I didn't know that detail was meant to be private.  I didn't think it was any secret that GSS has been banned multiple times from PASR.  So yes, I shared what you told me.  If I'd thought you had told me anything in confidence I wouldn't have said anything to anyone else.
> 
> I'm sure you won't believe me, but I'm sorry to have broken any trust that there may have been.
> 
> My PMs were genuine, no games from me.


I thought that on AZ _Private _Messages were just that, private.  I do believe you're apology was genuine, but you've lost credibility with me for now.  

If you had just apologized and not gone on about the history of temp bans on AZ, all the chances GSS was given, etc... your PM to me wouldn't have set off any warnings in my head.  Fact is, you did exactly what I expected you to, which was to relay my response to (some) of the other mods.  Maybe all of them, I really don't know.  Did a play a game there?  Sure you betcha.  My shining moment?  Probably not.  

It's (now) Nick's sandbox and you've been given the authority to manage the day-to-day here.  My only suggestion would be to take off your moderator hat when apologizing to someone.  Luckily, I don't hold grudges or live in the past.  I can accept a mistake as a mistake and move on.


----------



## campgottagopee (May 19, 2011)

2knees said:


> and btw, since we're screaming for reinstatement of banned characters, lets at least make this interesting.  I say let fhw and the clown back in.  tj has been the lone wolf for far too long and his material is really really, REALLY bad.  fhw could make you laugh even when he was ripping your throat out.  you gss fans are thinking small time.



That would be GREAT...problem is FHW and Woddy could care less about posting in here. GSS truly enjoys and misses it. No clue why, but it's true.

FWIW....FHW is on funny SOB


----------



## pepperdawg (May 19, 2011)

Free da DIs!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gorgonzola (May 19, 2011)

fuc...oops i mean free gss!!!


----------



## Puck it (May 19, 2011)

Free Tibet!


----------



## from_the_NEK (May 19, 2011)

Free Beer!  :beer:

Who's buying Killington?


----------



## wa-loaf (May 19, 2011)

pepperdawg said:


> Free da DIs!!!!!!!!!



I don't think anyone wants the Dis back.


----------



## dmc (May 19, 2011)

I think my favorite thing about these "Free GSS" discussions are the people that don't want him back and how they go about giving their opinion by discounting the opinions...

Any wonder why I stay around this place?  It's like a big entertaining, social experiment..


----------



## campgottagopee (May 19, 2011)

dmc said:


> I think my favorite thing about these "Free GSS" discussions are the people that don't want him back and how they go about giving their opinion by discounting the opinions...
> 
> Any wonder why I stay around this place?  It's like a big entertaining, social experiment..



Ain't that the truth.


----------



## Riverskier (May 19, 2011)

2knees said:


> that's a shit ton of words, but you don't care......



Why are you so interested in whether or not I care? This site helps pass the time for me at work and was a lot more entertaining with GSS, so yes I would like to see him back. Heck, this discussion helped pass the time at work yesterday. As for whether I REALLY care? Hell no. That goes for GSS, this site, and the internet for that matter. If it wasn't for working at a computer 40 hours a week, I would barely use the internet at all. As it is, I use a computer maybe an hour a week outside of work.


----------



## 2knees (May 19, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> I don't think anyone wants the Dis back.



I do.  he was entertaining in his own way.  

he was a good guy in person.  just like dougie howser was apparently.  He drove 333.5 miles each way to stay at his beloved TRL every weekend.  that's dedication and passion for the sport.


----------



## Glenn (May 19, 2011)

2knees said:


> I do.  he was entertaining in his own way.
> 
> he was a good guy in person.  just like dougie howser was apparently.  He drove 333.5 miles each way to stay at his beloved TRL every weekend.  that's dedication and passion for the sport.



And he posted some good pictures. That's gotta count for something. And he was very dedicated to the use of the site's smilies.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (May 19, 2011)

LMAO.... this went from the OPs ad nauseum beaten to death asinine topic to the cheezman pretty quickly and continued for several pages. Positive hijack IMHO. He was banned cause he doesn't make any turns. We all spend our lives learning how to make turns in increasingly more dificult terrain. He doesn't. I f everyone was like him we would not have ski schools...hmmmmm.... but many more ski patrol with speed guns and tasers.  When he learns how to make a turn, vid confirmation required, then he comes back. I have checked in on him every so often on the Penn thread and he seems to have mellowed. I am reminded of him on AZ everytime I enjoy a grilled cheese sandwich. :wink:


----------



## tjf67 (May 19, 2011)

2knees said:


> and btw, since we're screaming for reinstatement of banned characters, lets at least make this interesting.  I say let fhw and the clown back in.  tj has been the lone wolf for far too long and his material is really really, REALLY bad.  fhw could make you laugh even when he was ripping your throat out.  you gss fans are thinking small time.



My material is not bad.


----------



## mondeo (May 19, 2011)

tjf67 said:


> My material is not bad.


Just non-existent?


----------



## dmc (May 19, 2011)

I can't wait for his first trip report..  I think he's going to post his Aspen Extreme trip..


----------



## SkiDork (May 19, 2011)

I thought it was funny when Greg zeroed out his post count.  He really was proud of his post count...  LOL!


----------



## dmc (May 19, 2011)

SkiDork said:


> I thought it was funny when Greg zeroed out his post count.  He really was proud of his post count...  LOL!



Wow - I din't know that... Hardcore..  
But he REALLY pissed of old Greg...


----------



## campgottagopee (May 19, 2011)

dmc said:


> I can't wait for his first trip report..  I think he's going to post his Aspen Extreme trip..



I watch that movie every time it's on


----------



## andyzee (May 19, 2011)

SkiDork said:


> I thought it was funny when Greg zeroed out his post count. He really was proud of his post count... LOL!


 
Damn, if true all I can say is, can you get anymore petty than that?


----------



## RootDKJ (May 19, 2011)

speden said:


> That being said, I'm a little sorry to see that GSS has no chance for parole.  I probably started checking in to the forum near the tail end of his time here, but he seemed to add a lot of energy to the forum.  At first I kind of wondered if he had a mild case of asperger's syndrome or maybe he just liked to push people's buttons sometimes.  Anyway it was pretty clear he loves skiing and I did enjoy reading his trip reports.  Maybe if he was put on a limited post count during his probation he'd keep his posts to a higher signal to noise ratio.



That's a great suggestion.  Figure out how to make the forum software limit his posting, either by day, or each post gets reviewed before others can see it.



SkiDork said:


> I thought it was funny when Greg zeroed out his post count.  He really was proud of his post count...  LOL!



My favorite was when he was the Toolbox.  In fact, he should have to wear the Toolbox during he probational period. :lol:


----------



## SkiDork (May 19, 2011)

andyzee said:


> Damn, if true all I can say is, can you get anymore petty than that?




he switched it back later... It was all in fun...


----------



## campgottagopee (May 19, 2011)

RootDKJ said:


> My favorite was when he was the Toolbox.  In fact, he should have to wear the Toolbox during he probational period. :lol:



I'd forgotton about the toolbox...funny shit


----------



## speden (May 19, 2011)

RootDKJ said:


> That's a great suggestion.  Figure out how to make the forum software limit his posting, either by day, or each post gets reviewed before others can see it.



I doubt the mods would want to be bothered reviewing every post he made, plus it would add a delay before you'd see a funny reply to stuff.

If they are using vBulletin for this forum, it looks like there is a way to limit the number of posts per day a user can make by creating a special usergroup for them.  It's intended to keep spammy type posters under control without banning them.  So they could start him off with 10 posts per day or something and see how it goes.  The info on how to do it is here:

http://www.vbulletin.org/forum/showthread.php?t=131014


----------



## ERJ-145CA (May 19, 2011)

Free GSS!


----------



## dmc (May 20, 2011)

"t's not easy being steezy...."

When asked why he wants to even come back to AZ:


> I want to come back because I love writing about skiing and travel. I also like knowing that if I ski in NY/VT there are always AZers to ski with. I'm a big fan of the lunch thread and what are u up to thread. I also find pictures easy to attach. I'm not looking to talk politics or call people gapers. Just contribute to the community.


----------



## Black Phantom (May 20, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> I think it has been answered many times.  He made it clear many times that he did not respect the rules of the board and personally insulted the folks who run the place.  And as DHS said he was given many, many warnings.
> 
> Now back to the thread.  *Based on what we've been seeing*, POWDR is not going to sell Killington any time soon.  And remember that POWDR is only running the ski portion of the business with another entity owning the real estate.  Nothing lately regarding any development.



Just who is "we" kemosabe?


----------



## Black Phantom (May 20, 2011)

2knees said:


> I do.  he was entertaining in his own way.
> 
> he was a good guy in person.  just like dougie howser was apparently.  He drove 333.5 miles each way to stay at his beloved TRL every weekend.  that's dedication and passion for the sport.



285 little man.:evil:


----------



## skiadikt (May 20, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> 285 little man.:evil:



you can save almost 20 miles if you took the taconic.


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (May 21, 2011)

speden said:


> I doubt the mods would want to be bothered reviewing every post he made...


You kidding me? The mods live for that sort of thing here..


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (May 21, 2011)

dmc said:


> "t's not easy being steezy...."
> 
> When asked why he wants to even come back to AZ:
> Quote:
> I want to come back because I love writing about skiing and travel. I also like knowing that if I ski in NY/VT there are always AZers to ski with. I'm a big fan of the lunch thread and what are u up to thread. I also find pictures easy to attach. I'm not looking to talk politics or call people gapers. Just contribute to the community


I no desire to do any of those things and I am still here ..where is the justice?


----------



## Black Phantom (May 21, 2011)

skiadikt said:


> you can save almost 20 miles if you took the taconic.



Why the f*ck would I take the Taconic little fella?    93>89


----------



## MadPadraic (May 21, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> is that the guy what went crazy one night posting shit everywhere trying to get banned?  that was hilarious.



We could use a well organized archive of this stuff.  :idea:


----------



## gorgonzola (May 21, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> Why the f*ck would I take the Taconic little fella?    93>89



mmm yea riveting....ok free gss


----------



## Black Phantom (May 22, 2011)

gorgonzola said:


> mmm yea riveting....ok free gss


----------



## Highway Star (Mar 26, 2012)

Please.  Please sell Killington.


----------



## snoseek (Mar 26, 2012)

Highway Star said:


> Please.  Please sell Killington.



The killer is they're probably making good money off the place with reduced operating cost and $$$ passes.


----------



## Highway Star (Mar 26, 2012)

snoseek said:


> The killer is they're probably making good money off the place with reduced operating cost and $$$ passes.


 
AFAIK in a normal year they are making plenty of profit, which makes the cheapskate operations even more hard to swallow.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 26, 2012)

Highway Star said:


> Please.  Please sell Killington.



have you considered organizing the right people to make it happen?


----------



## Highway Star (Mar 26, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> have you considered organizing the right people to make it happen?


 
Yes.


----------

